# How to address soil deficiencies in Zoysia



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

For those of you with Zoysia, how do you address soil deficiencies without pushing a ton of nitrogen? My growing season runs from March to October basically and even half a pound of N per month would be 3lb for the year. Do I just need to find and apply fertilizers with higher P and K (and other micros) than N?


----------



## everytuesday (Jul 8, 2021)

Its hard to say exactly for your case without a soil test, but yea if you're trying to get the big 3 Macros balanced you would want ferts with P & K like you suggested. I myself have just been applying heavier amount of 10-10-10 for the last couple months to get my levels up because they we all low across the board. Then I'm switching it to 16-4-8 for the rest of the year.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Depending on your needs, 'starter fert' should be weighted to PK, is one option. In my case, I add those 2 individually to get closer to what I need.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

@jayhawk I think that's what I'm going to do. I'll put down some 10-10-10 or 12-12-12, whatever I can find, for a while and see where that gets me. After that, I'll switch to a starter fert high in P and another high in K.


----------

